# Guess the MBTI type based on what makes them happiest



## Cthulhu And Coffee

I've been down lately, and I posted on a thread that was asking what made me the happiest to try to recall good times I've had to put me in a better mood. That made me wonder if people sharing those things might tell you about their MBTI. So I thought I would make this.

Feel free to share what makes you happiest in any form -- be it a piece of artwork, a video (please do not flood your own post with videos or pictures, though,) a tangent (like what I'm gonna share,) etc. 

-------------------------

I'll start with what I shared on the thread:

"I remember one night a few years ago, when I was living with family, I was sitting on a couch in the living room either home alone that night or with everyone else upstairs sleeping. The curtains were open and I had a perfect view of my dark and peaceful neighborhood, with not even any cars driving around. I was watching Bob's Burgers and had some of my favorite food, and I remember thinking I was truly happy just like that; secure & safe while doing something I enjoyed.

Another time when I felt like that was when I was with my then-boyfriend in his room (at this time, we were so in sync that I truly enjoyed his company as much as my own) laying there on his bed just holding each other while listening to calming music. We were so in tune with one another that we didn't even feel the need to say anything/there was no uncomfortable silence and that definitely added to my joy. He had blankets over the window so we couldn't even tell what time in the day it was, but neither of us had to go anywhere regardless. He'd been living with his parents who were somewhere else in the house cooking or watching TV or whatever. They always treated me like I was family. I loved spending weekends there and not having to worry about what I might have to do next."


----------



## chemistress

This sounds like a lot of fun! 
ISFP?

I feel happy when I'm walking around by myself on my school's campus either very early in the morning or late in the evening after the sun sets, feeling the cold breeze on my face, no one else in sight, everything quiet but the leaves on the sidewalk and the birds, completely alone with my thoughts. Peaceful. It's even better when it's a city- pretend that it's just as safe- and I'm still alone, listening to the faint voices of happy people, music, dark, can see lights in the distance, walking around, cool breeze; I don't have to worry about talking to people, my world, like a spinning top, slows and stills.


----------



## Reila

INFJ.

Good music, good coffee. That simple.


----------



## Temizzle

ISFJ. The singular activity with the sense pleasures gave me this one. 

For me... Seeing someone I care about succeed, seeing people getting along well with one another, overcoming the opposition, winning fights, spending quality time with loved ones, and impactful sex.


----------



## Rydori

Sounds like the dominant ENTJ

You


----------



## Sir Kanra

Having creations, systems, ideas and wishing to share them with others. Tied to my sense of self.

Other than that, nothing much. Just self expression. I actually do care about achievements, perfectionism, but only very specific ones. Outside of that I tend to ghost a bit more often than not.

I also like helping others better themselves and have before. Other than that, just me, my identity(expressions) and significant other.


----------



## Enoch

INFP.

Mathematics.


----------



## Judson Joist

INTP

Having a cuddly cat or dog to snuggle with.
:kitteh:


----------



## Rydori

ISFP

Fried Chicken, and most importantly, you


----------



## Judson Joist

ENFP

Oh, how could I not mention food! And now that I have, where to begin? Caramelized parsnips, fresh tomatoes, rosemary roasted potatoes, and mashed celeriac (celery root) with gravy! And tiramisu for dessert!
roud:


----------



## bleghc

awh, this is a super cute idea. :kitteh: as for the above post, i'd say some sort of exfp maybe?? gonna go w/ esfp!

something that makes me happy is reconnecting with old friends without having lost the spark that we used to -- knowing that things have changed since you've last interacted but also knowing that it's okay. it's one and if not the warmest feelings i've experienced, more so as of lately.


----------



## Glop

ENFP

Reading a good book that just brings you back to life. Listening to music.


----------



## Judson Joist

INTP

Playing S.T.A.L.K.E.R. and blasting snorks out of the air with a shotgun (or grenade launcher if they're the super long-jumping kind of snorks). Or for extra challenge, pwning them to deth in the head with a pistol while they're in the air (if they're the super long-jumping kind). Also playing original Borderlands and farming weapons and class mods for friends/teammates based on their unique preferences and gameplay styles. Oh, and rebuilding my anime collection (classics like Vampire Hunter D and Demon City Shinjuku).


----------



## Taileile

Getting real ENFP vibes there for some reason!

I just really like to curl up with my boyfriend and have a lazy day together. It makes me really happy :tongue: I also like to take care of my cat and hamster.


----------



## compulsiverambler

ISFJ


Most recently, three very different things:


Snuggling with and playing with my budgie, watching pet bird videos on YouTube, learning about birds, telling other people about birds.

Watching Markiplier's vlogs, charity livestreams and Octodad playthrough.

Non-dual awareness (i.e. experiencing reality in the way my signature describes it, instead of with the normal illusion of the dynamic patterns and processes we see, like ocean waves and human minds, being separate entities that act independently of the preceding and current environment that they're physically continuous with).


----------



## Judson Joist

Adorably ENFP
:kitteh:
Here's something I love.
:crazy:


















Look at the colors and imagine the sensational scent! And of course, the flavortaste!
:happy:
Also imagine a pizza plant!
:tongue:


----------



## compulsiverambler

ISFP, and a chef. 

I could indeed probably pass for ENFP at times. I'm more oxytocin-seeking than most Thinkers, probably because most Thinkers are male and I'm not.


----------



## TheDarknessInTheSnow

INTP. But you didn't answer, what makes you happiest? 

For me, what makes me happiest... food and sleep.


----------



## compulsiverambler

Some kind of introvert.

Listening to anything by They Might Be Giants never fails to cheer me up.


----------



## MaggieMay

Having someone's mind to unravel & wade through, journaling, people that like answering questions, intriguing conversations, getting straight A's, going to the playhouse theater, relaxing at the spa after a rough week, and those kinds of hugs where you can bury your face into your man's chest/neck and they play with your hair & keep their hand on your head holding you close in the silence. Ugh, it fills my happy tank.


----------



## JoetheBull

compulsiverambler said:


> Some kind of introvert.
> 
> Listening to anything by They Might Be Giants never fails to cheer me up.


INTP or ENTP



MaggieMay said:


> Having someone's mind to unravel & wade through, journaling, people that like answering questions, intriguing conversations, getting straight A's, going to the playhouse theater, relaxing at the spa after a rough week, and those kinds of hugs where you can bury your face into your man's chest/neck and they play with your hair & keep their hand on your head holding you close in the silence. Ugh, it fills my happy tank.


ENFP



What makes me happy? Playing table top RPG games, playing video games, watching a good anime/cartoon, memes, Thinking of good ideas for stories, video games, or other projects.


----------



## Judson Joist

INTJ

A delicious meal paired with a high-quality beer often does it for me. For example, an Asiago sirloin paired up with a pint of oatmeal stout. Oh! And a scrumptious salad on the side with Campari tomatoes, bok choy, Romaine lettuce, radishes, celery, ground pepper, and a pinch of sea salt!
roud:


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

ISTJ?

I know it's my thread/I posted once, but there are multiple things that make me happy. So I'll share something that made me happy more recently, I guess.

I went to a club for my step dad's birthday recently. The reggae band that was playing was on a break so a lot of people had left the dance floor. I had a spot in it where I could dance freely by myself, and I probably danced for maybe 15 minutes straight. I wasn't really dancing in a way where any guys could join me and I didn't want to/I liked just showing off my moves. To shorten it, I felt like hot shit/like I was totally owning it and didn't need anyone else.


----------



## Aluminum Frost

ISxP

Roller-coasters


----------



## gargoyle

estp.
out of ordinary, but positive, experiences/coincidences.


----------



## Hexigoon

Mmm... ENFP or ESFP? 

I don't know what makes me happiest... love.... chocolate... a good story... seeing other people's happiness because I did something they liked? Achieving my future dreams would make me really happy.


----------



## Mikeyy

ENFP??

Having a mate call me and tell me hes 5 minutes away from taking me somewhere cool. Meeting people as weird as I am. Being recognized by people I dont recognize. Take outs. :tongue:


----------



## Moo Rice

ESFP.


Re-watching childhood movies and analyzing how they helped me develop my sense of self... And also just to remember the nice childhood times i miss so much ;-;


----------



## lifeinterminals

ISFJ.

When I try to figure something out for a long time, and it turns out I unknowingly accumulated enough pieces of information to reach a logical conclusion. That's the best thing.


----------



## bearlybreathing

INTP

Being in an environment where there are 10x as many bears within a five mile radius than people


----------



## Krayfish

Lol ISTP maybe?

Running in cold and humid weather, watching others succeed, trying new foods, finally finding an answer to a complex problem I've been trying to solve for a long time... Oh, and sleeping more than 5 hours in a night!


----------



## Judson Joist

ESFJ

Observing nature in the summertime, especially adorable bumble bees, butterflies, moths, katydids, and beetles, while eating (and enjoyjoying the bouquet of) brightly colored vegetables, fruits, and herbs directly out of a beautiful garden.
:kitteh:


----------



## TheDarknessInTheSnow

ISFP


Laughing at something so hard until you can't breathe


----------



## poco a poco

ENFP?

finding a new movie/song/game/etc that really ~resonates~ with me, and enjoying it with a perfect cup of coffee in bed.
oh, and puzzles :heart:


----------



## andreasdevig

INFJ

Listening to music in the darkness of night, relaxed, no thoughts. But images flow in my mind. Beautiful images.


----------



## heavydirtysoul

INFP 9w1 sp/sx

Being in an intense, adventurous and passionate relationship :untroubled: :love_heart:


----------



## Miss Bingley

xSTP

coffeeshops on rainy days, the beach, brunch with my friends, watching silly TV with my mom, hot yoga, my cat, going to my favorite bar for cheap beer


----------



## bucolic

INFP

"You just had a cool thought, dude. Wanna hang out sometime? I might have some cool thoughts too."


----------



## Crystal Winter Dream

INTP

GlItTeR


----------



## heavydirtysoul

ISFP 7w8 sx/sp.

Connecting with strangers, tasting new food, getting lost in the sea of thoughts and this song...


----------

